Ask HN: How much would you pay to stop seeing ads? - lackita
======
kp1
$0. My ad blocker is free and blocks ads.

------
CM30
Nothing. I've got a good ad blocker in uBlock Origin, a decent news site
funded by taxes in the BBC and a bunch of free sites run by hobbyists and fans
for almost everything else.

------
falcongod082
$0, The important question is how much will advertisers pay me to watch ads?

